# Unhealthy Fruits / Vegetables



## Foodio (Jul 25, 2001)

Are there any fruits or vegetables that aren???t healthy?
<FONT size="1">(Please exclude eating any fruits or vegetables in excess)</FONT s>

Foodio


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 25, 2001)

Yes.  Rotten ones.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 25, 2001)

Fried fruits.


----------



## Foodio (Jul 25, 2001)

Hey,

Ok, so other than the obvious facts they???re all good for you.

<FONT size="10">Foodio</FONT s>


----------

